# Pearl Weed (Hemianthus micranthemoides)



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I was eyeing this plant to carpet a mineralized topsoil 5 gallon tank I was going to be setting up with a 27 watt home depot type lamp. However, it will be some time before the tank is setup as it will be some time before the soil is fully mineralized and ready to use. This plant is really hard to come by where I live and I finally found someone who is selling some. I wanted to wait, but the opportunity to purchase this plant may not come up again as it is a rare find. I wanted to get some and start it in my other tanks until I set up the 5 gallon mineralized topsoil tank. My other tank(s) are a 5 gallon hex with 13 watt fluorescent bulb and a 5 gallon rectangular with the same lighting. I have read some mixed things about this plant. Some stated high light, some state low light. I am curious as to what peoples' actual experiences are with this plant. Thanks


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It grows like a weed, in low light without CO2, terrestrially in a covered terrarium, and of course in a high light tank with CO2. The emersed/terrestrial form is really nice, the leaves are incredibly tiny. I'd describe it as practically unkillable, put it in a jar on your window sill and you'd still grow a huge crop.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

imeridian said:


> It grows like a weed, in low light without CO2, terrestrially in a covered terrarium, and of course in a high light tank with CO2. The emersed/terrestrial form is really nice, the leaves are incredibly tiny. I'd describe it as practically unkillable, put it in a jar on your window sill and you'd still grow a huge crop.


Perfect, many thanks for that information. Now, you got me thinking. When I start the mineralized topsoil tank, I may try growing out a carpet with this and also start with other emersed compatible plants. I always wanted to try emersed. Perhaps, I can hit two birds with one stone. Start emersed while at the same time testing mineralized topsoil.


----------

